# Pacific Hallertau In Weizen



## A3k (15/8/08)

Hi all,
Just wondering if anyones used Pacific Hallertau is a Barvarian Weizen before and what there thoughts were. Im buying the ingredients tonight. Something like
2.5kg Pilsner (or Galaxy)
2.5kg wheat malt
Pacific Hallertau 60mins (to 14 IBU)
Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068)

Its either Pacific Hallertau flowers or Tettnang pellets as the place Im going to has just moved and doesnt have the biggest range at the moment.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## Doc (15/8/08)

Have you been reading my recipe book ? 
That is my exact recipe for my favourite Weizen.

50% Pils
50% Wheat
NZ Pacific Hallertau to 16 IBUS @ 60 mins. 

Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/8/08)

Yep, it's fine as a German Hallertau substitute for all your favourite styles. Quite similar but not the same as Hallertau Mittelfruh, Hersbrucker etc.
Has a slight spicy character of it's own.

Lovely!  

Warren -


----------



## A3k (15/8/08)

Awesome Doc, cheers for that.

Any preference for the brand of pils and wheat? Would Joe White do?


----------



## Doc (15/8/08)

A3k said:


> Awesome Doc, cheers for that.
> 
> Any preference for the brand of pils and wheat? Would Joe White do?



JW will do. Weyermann preferred if you have it.

Doc


----------



## braufrau (15/8/08)

Is it a different variety from hersbrucker or the same thing grown in a different country, like EKG isn't EKG if its not grown in EK?


----------



## bonj (15/8/08)

It's a different variety. German Hallertau crossed with a NZ research hop. I love it. I'm drinking my Pacific Hallertau Oktoberfest right now


----------



## winkle (15/8/08)

Bonj said:


> It's a different variety. German Hallertau crossed with a NZ research hop. I love it. I'm drinking my Pacific Hallertau Oktoberfest right now



True but not that far off and with a good AA%, I tend to use it in Pils/lagers + Weizens and love it (probably my most used hop)


----------

